# Please help sexing my Ameraucana



## Baisleychicken

Hi,

Can anyone help sexing my 7-8 week old Ameraucana?

Tnx!

Richard


----------



## ladycat

Pea-combed chickens can be hard to sex at a young age, but I'm pretty sure that's a male.


----------



## Apyl

Not sure if its the pic or not but he's looking pretty pink, which leads me to think Roo. Very cute.


----------

